# my 300th post



## chris_harper (Feb 20, 2007)

this is my 300th post. yippee!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Chris, I have really enjoyed reading your posts. You smoke more than anyone I know!!!! Smoke on


----------



## dawgwhat (Feb 20, 2007)

also a Thank you Chris for putting up the site on your other
fourm (COG) or I would not have found this one


----------



## dgross (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Chris 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 20, 2007)

ty dawg. have to get the word out, eh.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Chris! Bet you got more than 300 smokes under your belt too!


----------



## msmith (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats chris


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go Chris.  Keep that smoker going


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 20, 2007)

Just one word other than congrats

Post-a-Smoke-a-Holic

is that a word?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Now that is a definite case of the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 20, 2007)

rodger, lol. yeah, he has more posts than i do.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

We don't have any smoke-a-holics here do we?


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 20, 2007)

congratulations on making it to 300


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrat`s Chris,, I hope i can get up there with all u guy`s ,,, by then , you`ll all be way ahead ??? i`ll never catch up ???? lol well as long as my smoking & q`ing get better ,,,thats what counts !!! :-)) take care charlie


----------



## Dutch (Feb 22, 2007)

Guess Chris is just regular "blabber-fingers"!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (Like I have room to talk!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## monty (Feb 22, 2007)

Good Going, Chris!

I have enjoyed your posts and look forward to more! Now, about that blabberfingers comment from the original blabberfingers himself,,,,well....Keep at it Chris! Dutch has some awsome competition in you!

Cheers!


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the congrats eveyone. i found out today i am going to have to go to second shift' 3-11 mon-fri.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my Gosh!! That's almost as bad as having to get a real job!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I've worked them all at one time or the other and hated the 3-11 the most!!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 23, 2007)

stinks going 3 - 11, looks like we'll all have something to read though when we first log on!!! You'll probably be the only one posting at midnight!  Maybe you can convince Jeff to hold a late night viewers chat.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 24, 2007)

Bummer about the shift change Chris. I worked the 3:30 - 2:00 shift for many years - I feel your pain man + (or minus) you won't be smoking so much.. would they notice if you took your smoker to work as a lunch pail?

Keep Smokin


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 24, 2007)

lol, i think they would.


----------

